# Bass fishing walton county



## buntin (May 2, 2011)

Looking for a few places to bass fish in Walton county. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's a big County..................I would say the Choctawhatchee River and it's system below Hwy 20 would be your best bet. The ramp at Hwy 20 and several on hwy 3280 will give you access., Bozemans, Simplers, and Smoke House Lake landings. The river is low but there is plenty of water in these areas. Watch for a few sand bars here and there and stumps.

Another good starter spot is Black Creek Lodge off of McDanield Fish Camp road which runs off 3280, then left on the Black Creek Rd. You turn at the Black Creek store on 3280


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

For lakes there is Juniper, Kings and Holly lakes, They are shallow with plenty of stumps but they should be decent for bass fishing.

If you do not mind a little drive (about half hour from Defuniak), there is also Lake Victor in Holmes county which is regularly stocked with shad and has several double digit largemouth bass come out of it every year. Google map to Lake Victor: http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=3...=0.049834,0.090895&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=14&z=14


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

King and Holly Lakes are private but there are a couple of commercial camp grounds there that may offer lake access. Juniper has two ramps for public. 
Here is a place near Ponce DeLeon that is reported to be excellent. Have seen several posts on the forum. I have visited but never fisher there. http://www.cypresscattle.com/Fishing.html


----------

